# bearded brotula



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

my neighbor and friends went out this weekend and really crushed the brotulas. they caught 14 and the biggest was 14lbs. they also caught there 5 jacks and some bee liners and lanes.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow!I don't think I've seen such a catch of brotulas, nice sized ones too


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

they'll be next on the regulated species list.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *lobsterman (6/30/2009)*they'll be next on the regulated species list.


do a bunch of people catch these? this is the most that i have ever seen caught at one time and this is the only boat that i have ever caught/seen one on. we usually catch around 3 to 5 on some trips but most we go skunked.


----------

